# Phragmipedium Sabloniere



## ORG (Feb 6, 2011)

The hybrids with _Phragmipedium dalessandroi_ or the hybrid _Phragmipedium _ Jersey (_besseae _ X _dalessandroi_) produce normally plants with the growths near together and not like the hybrids with besseae with climbing growths with long distances.
A wonderful example is the cross between *Phrag. Jersey * and *Phrag. Memoria Dick Clements*, the 
*Phragmipedium  Sabloniere*. 
Last week I could make pictures in the collection of Franz Glanz in Unterwössen. The flower is really similar in color and shape to _Phrag_. Jason Fischer, but is really a compact grower.






















Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful, Olaf! Great red. I like the growth pattern -- now I'll have to look for one of these. Besseae is nice, but for compactness, you can't beat dalessandroi!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 6, 2011)

Amazing deep colour!!! WOW!


----------



## Shiva (Feb 6, 2011)

What a beauty and one more at the top of my wanted phrag list.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG!!!!

Wish list....

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ORG (Feb 6, 2011)

I have forgotten the following picture, which I made in the greenhouse of Franz Glanz. It shows a plant of besseae overgrown by ferns, really only one plant before it shall be repotted.






Here you can see the big distances between the growths.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## Hera (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice koi to go with beautiful blooms.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2011)

EYOF plant? Nearly impossible to get here. I dont really consider that compact IMO. Nice colors though. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 7, 2011)

ORG said:


> I have forgotten the following picture, which I made in the greenhouse of Franz Glanz. It shows a plant of besseae overgrown by ferns, really only one plant before it shall be repotted.
> 
> 
> Here you can see the big distances between the growths.
> ...



Has this one been shown in Dijon at the WOC?

And great cross, the Sablonière!!! Jean


----------



## ORG (Feb 7, 2011)

The big plant of besseae was not shown in Dijon, it was another clone.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## e-spice (Feb 7, 2011)

Very beautiful. Wish it was more readily available.

e-spice


----------



## Mathias (Feb 7, 2011)

Wonderful red color! :clap:


----------



## Marc (Feb 7, 2011)

I like the deep red color


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 7, 2011)

Very nice, Olaf - I wonder what breeding it to a good fischeri would produce?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2011)

A more compact plant, with a different color and shape bloom! oke:


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 8, 2011)

Do ya' think?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 8, 2011)

You should be happy I didn't say "a Phrag!"


----------



## etex (Feb 8, 2011)

Lovely bloom!


----------



## toddybear (Feb 8, 2011)

Fantastic! I can't seem to grow besseae itself...maybe I need to interplant it with ferns!


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 8, 2011)

toddybear said:


> Fantastic! I can't seem to grow besseae itself...maybe I need to interplant it with ferns!


 
I agree! For me, besseae just doesn't grow. 
Great color!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow! Interesting and not often seen cross, I like the deep red coloration and the compat growing habit.


----------



## ORG (Feb 15, 2011)

Also when it is not the correct place for the information here the new place for the koys in the greenhous of Franz Glanz












It is not so easy to make good pictures of the fishes.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Feb 15, 2011)

Wow! New tank!? I'm surprised he built such a large solid structure.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes! That's what I need in my greenhouse...


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2011)

That may be as big as your new G/H!
I want to soak my toes in it right now!


----------



## ORG (Feb 16, 2011)

Dear Eric,
I would like to have greenhouse with a pool like this, but I would not have the time for.
So I must visit Franz Glanz more often. It is not so far away

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2011)

ORG said:


> Dear Eric,
> I would like to have greenhouse with a pool like this, but I would not have the time for.
> So I must visit Franz Glanz more often. It is not so far away
> 
> Olaf


----------



## koshki (Feb 17, 2011)

Sabloniere...pretty and compact. Yep, that's one I need!

Beautiful blooms!


----------

